# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  RF ΦΟΡΤΙΟ 40W (DUMMY LOAD)

## moutoulos

Παιδια ηθελα να ρωτησω... στην συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη που υπαρχει μεσα στο site,  αν αντι για 2 βαττ που ειναι οι αντιστασεις βαλουμε μεγαλες (πχ 17 βαττ) και ολη την κατασκευη μας την βυθισουμε μεσα σε κουτι (απο χρωματα) με λαδι,  θεωρητικος η κατασκευη μας απο 40W δεν θα γινει... 200, 300, 500... :P .   Στην πραξη ομως αυτο ισχυει?  και τι λαδι πρεπει να ειναι...  φανταζομαι οχι παρθενο ελαιολαδο  :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

Tο λάδι θα πρέπει να είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι για την ψύξη των μ/σ υψηλής τάσης της ΔΕΗ.Θεωρητικά η ιδέα σου στέκει τώρα για να δούμε και τι θα προκύψει στην πράξη,μόνο αν κάναμε το πείραμα θα μαθαίναμε.

----------


## jimk

ayto to ladi den exei apagoreuth lene oti eine karkinogono?

----------


## ptsamout

Οι αντιστασεις 17 watt φιλε μου ειναι αντιστασεις συρματος οι κοινως τουβλακια και δεν προσφερονται γι αυτη την χρηση    :Evil or Very Mad:  Γιατι συμπεριφερονται και ως πηνιο .Οταν λεμε το φορτιο εχει αντισταση 50Ω ενοουμε συνθετη αντισταση και οχι ωμικη και τα πηνια δηλαδη οι αντιστασειςσυρματος θα την αλαζαν σημαντικα με αποτελεσμα να εχουμε στασιμα αρα λαθος μετρηση στο βαττομετρο.Η ιδεα σου ειναι καλη αν βρεις αντιστασεις ανθρακος αυτης της ισχυος πραγμα δυσκολο! Καλυτερα αγορασε ενα μικρο φορτιο πλακετας 200 η 300 watt που βαζουν οι καλοι κατασκευαστες στα linear τους για αντισταση εξισοροπισης  και βιδωσε το σε μια μεγαλη ψυχτρα. θα αποχτησεις ετσι ενα πολυ καλο φορτιο και με ελαχιστα χρηματα  :Cool:

----------


## electron

> ayto to ladi den exei apagoreuth lene oti eine karkinogono?



Δυστυχώς φίλε μου το λάδι αυτό αν και επικύνδυνο για την υγεία σε πληροφορώ ότι χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα.

----------


## andreas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας.
Στα dummy load ποτέ δεν βάζουμε αντιστάσεις σύρματος όπως αναφέρθηκε. Μόνο άνθρακος που είναι 2w. Βάζουμε πολλές παράλληλα
για να πετύχουμε την αντίσταση των 50Ω και για να φτιάξουμε τα βατ που θέλουμε. π.χ. 100 αντιστάσεις των 5ΚΩ/2w μας δίνουν ένα dummy load των 200w και αντίστασης 50Ω (100*2=200w και 5000/100=50Ω) κ.ο.κ.
Το λάδι όπως ειπώθηκε κάνει ψύξη στις αντιστάσεις.
Φιλικά, Ανδρέας

----------


## FOTIS 1525

dummyload.pngειχα φτιαξει κατι τετοιο πριν πολλα πολλα χρονια
78 αντιστασεις 3900 ohm 2 watt αλλα τα στρασιμα [σε fm χρηση] ειναι στο θεο
φταιει η ποιοτητα των αντιστασεων???

----------


## Nikolaskn

οχι βεβαια.Κατι ομως δεν προσμαρμοζει.ειτε η εξοδος του πομπου δεν ειναι 50 ωμ ειτε η καθοδος δεν ειναι 50ωμ ειτε και τα δυο.Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν φταιει το φορτιο

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> ειτε η εξοδος του πομπου δεν ειναι 50 ωμ ειτε η καθοδος δεν ειναι 50ωμ ειτε και τα δυο



αυτο δεν παιζει σαν σεναριο
rvr blues και aircom plus χρησιμοποιω
στην gp τα στασιμα ειναι 1
στο dummy load αυτο,ειναι 3
τα ιδια συμβαινουν και με το linear

----------


## Blue

> dummyload.pngειχα φτιαξει κατι τετοιο πριν πολλα πολλα χρονια
> 78 αντιστασεις 3900 ohm 2 watt αλλα τα στρασιμα [σε fm χρηση] ειναι στο θεο
> φταιει η ποιοτητα των αντιστασεων???



Πρώτα υπάρχει ασυμμετρία ως προς τον κονέκτορα εισόδου. Το τυπωμένο πρέπει να είναι κατα προτίμηση κομμένο κυκλικά, ο κονέκτορας να βρίσκεται στη μέση και το σημείο σύνδεσης του κονέκτορα με το απέναντι τυπωμένο να γίνεται πάλι ακριβώς στο κέντρο των δύο τυπωμένων.
Επίσης όλες οι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να είναι κολλημένες και στις δύο όψεις των τυπωμένων και όχι στη μία. Από τη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι στη πλακέτα της γείωσης δεν είναι κολλημένες οι αντιστάσεις από την πλευρά του κονέκτορα. Αν κατασκευαστεί με αυτό το τρόπο πιστεύω ότι τα στάσιμά σου θα είναι το πολύ 1.2 με 1.3 (στη ζώνη 88-108MHz)

----------


## electron

Θα πρέπει πάντως εκτός των άλλων, οι αντιστάσεις να είναι άνθρακος και όχι σύρματος.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Δηλ. Παναγιωτη μου λες οτι 1] εχω κανει κατασκευαστικη ανοησια και 2]  αφου δεν εχουν κολληθει οι αντιστασεις και απ τις 2 μεριες της πλακετας μαλλον εχει δημιουργηθει ενα ειδος πυκνωτη που τρελαινει τις μετρησεις???
Αυτο  σημαινει πως πρεπει να τα ξηλωσω ολα, να παρω πλακετες 2 οψεων [αυτες  που εχω ειναι μιας οψης] και να το ξαναφτιαξω σωστα και συμμετρικα??
Ετσι θα δουλεψει στα σιγουρα??
Η οπως λεει ο electron δεν κανουν οι αντιστασεις και πρεπει να το πεταξω και να φτιαξω αλλο???

----------


## electron

Φώτη αν έχεις βάλει αντιστάσεις σύρματος, αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο που πρέπει να διορθωθεί για μένα.

----------


## Nikolaskn

Αν οι αντιστασεις ειναι συρματος θελουν πεταμα.δεν κανουν γιαυτες τις συχνοτητες.Η πλακετα και ο τροπος συνδεσης ειναι οπως τα λεει ο φιλος παραπανω

----------


## dovegroup

mineral oil ψάχνεις δεν είναι το ίδιο με των Μ/Σ αλλά σου κάνει και αυτό, τα νέα λάδια για Μ/Σ είναι clophen free και δεν έχουν την υψηλή τοξικότητα των παλιών* (όλα τα ορυκτά λάδια είναι τοξικά όταν πάνε σε σημείο βρασμού καίγονται).*Οι αντιιστάσεις πρέπει να είναι άνθρακος όπως σωστά σου είπαν,  η διάταξη τους είναι σημαντική πρέπει να είναι όσο ποιό ομοαξωνική μπορείς και με λιγότερες αντιστάσεις, αν παρόλα αυτά θές πολλές αντιστάσεις τότε δεν θα γλιτώσεις και την χωρητική παρ
έμβαση μεταξύ του "διπόλου" για να μπορέσεις να προσαρμόσεις την Ζ. Και καλή τύχη στην συναρμολόγηση...

----------


## Blue

> Δηλ. Παναγιωτη μου λες οτι 1] εχω κανει κατασκευαστικη ανοησια και 2]  αφου δεν εχουν κολληθει οι αντιστασεις και απ τις 2 μεριες της πλακετας μαλλον εχει δημιουργηθει ενα ειδος πυκνωτη που τρελαινει τις μετρησεις???
> Αυτο  σημαινει πως πρεπει να τα ξηλωσω ολα, να παρω πλακετες 2 οψεων [αυτες  που εχω ειναι μιας οψης] και να το ξαναφτιαξω σωστα και συμμετρικα??
> Ετσι θα δουλεψει στα σιγουρα??
> Η οπως λεει ο electron δεν κανουν οι αντιστασεις και πρεπει να το πεταξω και να φτιαξω αλλο???



Φώτη, καταρχήν θεωρώ ότι οι αντιστάσεις που έχεις είναι άνθρακος. Δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος θα πρέπει να το ελέγξεις.
Έχω φορτίο κατασκευασμένο με αυτό το τρόπο (θα πάω στην αποθήκη να το ψάξω και αν το βρω θα ποστάρω μία φώτο) και λειτουργούσε με στάσιμα 1.2 στα FM.
Το διπλής όψης τυπωμένο ήταν χρήσιμο επιπλέον και για τον παρακάτω λόγο:
Μετά από δοκιμές στα όρια ισχύος του φορτίου, αυτό ζεσταινόταν πάρα πολύ και μερικές κολλήσεις γινόταν ψυχρές. Τότε τα στάσιμα ξέφευγαν. 
Για έλεγχο των εσωτερικών αντιστάσεων έπρεπε να ξεκολληθούν πρώτα οι εξωτερικές. Στιν περίπτωση διπλής όψης έχεις τη δυνατότητα να τις φρεσκάρεις όλες τις κολλήσεις εξωτερικά χωρίς να λύσεις όλο το φορτίο. Αν το τυπωμένο σου είναι μόνης όψης δεν νομίζω να έχει θέμα ανεπιθύμητων χωρητικοτήτων.
Το θέμα της συμμετρίας το θεωρώ σημαντικό επειδή διαφορετικά αυξάνεις την διαδρομή του σήματος πάνω σε χαλκό για τις απομακρυσμένες αντιστάσεις και προσθέτουν επιπλέον σύνθετη αντίσταση σε σειρά με την ωμική αντίσταση κάθε μιας.
Η επιφάνεια του χαλκού να μείνει όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερη ( οι αντιστάσεις πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους)
Πιστεύω ότι αν κάνεις τις αλλαγές θα βελτιωθούν πολύ τα στάσιμα. Η εξωτερική θωράκιση υπό προϋποθέσεις ρίχνει και άλλο τα στάσιμα αλλά αν δεν συνδυαστεί με λαδάκι το φορτίο "ψήνεται" πολύ γρήγορα.

----------


## KOKAR

http://www.beautymakeup.gr/2011/01/%...F-mineral-oil/

----------


## FOTIS 1525

περι μη συμμετριας ο λογος
οσο για το περι ανθρακος θα το ψαξω γιατι οντως το αγνοωdummy2.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Μην το ψαχνεις ειναι ανθρακα 100%.Οι 2W αυτου του τυπου ηταν απο παντα ανθρακα γιαυτο και τις χρησιμοποιουσαμε για dummy load..
Καλα με rvr blues κλπ κλπ και παιδευεσαι με πατεντες;Aυτο που ειχα παρει πριν κατι χρονια ειναι πολυ καλο και σε καλη τιμη..Του εριξα μεχρι 200W για κανα πενταλεπτο και απλως .. ζεματισε..

----------


## DLS 33

Οσο μπορεις  πιο κοντα, καλο ειναι οι αντιστασεις να εχουν πολυ κοντα ποδια, η σχεδον καθολου....

----------


## jimnaf

*Για λαδί  πάρε  αυτό  και καθάρισες , το χρησιμοποιώ  καιρό.! 
Στο Φαρμακείο !!!*
*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39482*

----------


## dovegroup

> περι μη συμμετριας ο λογος
> οσο για το περι ανθρακος θα το ψαξω γιατι οντως το αγνοω



Περί συμμετρίας δείξε μας σε παρακαλώ σε σοβαρό βαττόμετρο το καλούδι σου...και σε τι συχνότητες γιατι αν παίζεις 1Mhz καλά θα πάει...
Εχω φτιάξει δεκάδες τέτοια έτσι όπως το έχεις δεν μου έκατσε...σε συχνότητες > των 80Mhz
Άνθρακος έχεις το ξέρεις?
Επίσης υπάρχει ράβδος άνθρακα 50R που μπορείς να αγοράσεις και να την μπανιάρεις σε λάδι.
Εγω αυτό έκανα και ησύχασα...εχω 1KW για 15 λεπτά φτάνει....και είναι και μπόλικο...

----------


## SV1JRT

Εγώ θα πρότεινα, επειδή το dummy load είναι εξάρτημα μετρήσεων που πρέπει να έχει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ, γιατι σε αυτό στηρίζουμε ολες τις μετρήσεις μας, να ΜΗΝ κάνετε κατασκευή και να το αγοράσετε ετοιμο.
 Υπάρχουν πολλά DUMMY LOAD στο ebay με ελάχιστα χρήματα και αξιοπιστία μέχρει 4GHz σάν αυτό:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RF-Dummy-L...item3a7c26fa5e

Περισσότερο θα σας κοστίσει η αγορά των υλικών, ο χρόνος και η απογοήτευση σας, παρα να το αγοράσετε έτοιμο.
Προσωπικά έχω 7 αγοραστά Dummy Load απο 10W μέχρι 500W με connectors PL και N-Type.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

......Καλα με rvr blues κλπ κλπ και παιδευεσαι με πατεντες;.....[γεια σου Σταυρο]

Ε, ειπα να εχω και κατι που εφτιαξα μονος μου ,αλλα μαλλον δεν με παει


......Περισσότερο θα σας κοστίσει η αγορά των υλικών, ο χρόνος και η απογοήτευση σας, παρα να το αγοράσετε έτοιμο.....[γεια σου Σωτηρη]

Δυστυχως θα συμφωνησω.
Θα δω αν μπορεσω, ακολουθωντας τις συμβουλες ολων σας, να αξιοποιησω αυτο που εχω, ειδαλως παω για e-bay

----------


## JOUN

> ......Καλα με rvr blues κλπ κλπ και παιδευεσαι με πατεντες;.....[γεια σου Σταυρο]



Γιωργος απο Σταυρό παρακαλω..

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> Προσωπικά έχω 7 αγοραστά Dummy Load απο 10W μέχρι 500W με connectors PL και N-Type.



Παντως Σωτηρη, αν δεν χρειαζεσαι 1 απ τα 7 που εχεις ,και θες να το δωσεις σε καποιον που ενδιαφερεται, 
στειλε μου π.μ.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> Γιωργος απο Σταυρό παρακαλω..



sorry
στραβομαρα βλεπεις, ειναι και η ηλικια αυτη....

----------


## SV1JRT

> Παντως Σωτηρη, αν δεν χρειαζεσαι 1 απ τα 7 που εχεις ,και θες να το δωσεις σε καποιον που ενδιαφερεται, 
> στειλε μου π.μ.



Δυστηχώς Φώτη, τα έχω αγοράσει για πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους και δεν τα δίνω....
Αν δεν βρείς κάτι Ελλάδα, στο ebay τα σκοτώνουν...

----------


## TSAKALI

Προφανως η κατασκευη του Φωτη εχει παρασιτικη χωρητηκοτητα λογω των μεγαλων επιφανειων
χαλκου, αυτο διορθωνεται με ενα πηνιο παραλληλα στις αντιστασεις , 5-6 σπειρες 0.5 χιλ πανω σε μπικ ..
η εκει γυρω μεχρι να ρθουν τα στασιμα στο 1.1 , αλλα το φορτιο θα χρησιμοποιειται μονο για μια 
περιοχη συχνοτητων πλεον.

----------


## SRF

Ρε παίδες... τι ασχολείστε με φτιαχτές χωρητικοτητοφορτίες που στα >50 ΜΗΖ αντί για καθαρά ωμικά καταλήγουν σαν πυκνωτές διαρροής ή συντονισμού?  Μόνο οι δύο πλάκες χαλκού των πλακετών μεταξύ τους αρκούν για να είναι αυτό... κάτι άσχετο με τεχνητό φορτίο τελικά!!! 
Αν θελετε ιδιοκατασκευή... αγοράστε αυτό 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39525 

με ~40Ευρώ!!! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dummy-Load...E-/20076891800 

βάλτε το σε μιά ωραία μεγάλη ψύκτρα... (και με ανεμιστήρα αν έχετε) και συνδέστε στον ακροδέκτη του απ'ευθείας το εσωτερικό του Ν κοννέκτορ που θα (βιδώσετε)στηρίξετε μάλιστα επίσης απ'ευθείας στην ψύκτρα σας!!! 
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ! Θα έχετε ένα υπέροχο φορτίο ~700 Βαττ ή και παραπάνω (ανάλογα την ψύκτρα) μέχρι και τον 1 Γίγα τουλάχιστον!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

δεν προκειται να σου δουλεψει στα φμ με τοσες αντιστασεις. για μεσαια θα εκανες δουλεια. παρε κατι τετοιο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dummy-Load-H...item2ebec28ea5
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-ONE-x-NEW-...item1c2d5eef68
αναλογα τα βατ που θες με μια μεγαλη ψυκτρα

----------


## DLS 33

Πολυ καλο και φθηνο.
Ας παραγγειλω και εγω ενα.....


Ευχαριστω

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Ετσι για την ιστορια: αυτο για τα fm κανει;
Διαβασα καπου 2w συνεχη 5w διακοπτομενα.
Να το δοκιμασω η θα καψω κατι;termination.png

----------


## Dragonborn

Αυτό είναι τερματισμός για τα παλιά δίκτυα ethernet με ομοαξωνικό καλώδιο RG-58. Δεν θα το εμπιστευόμουν για πάνω από 500 mW (συνεχώς) και για συχνότητες πάνω από 50 MHz.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Λοιπον το δοκιμασα αυτο το μικρακι.Με 1w για 10 λεπτα δεν καταλαβε τιποτα.Με 1.5w στα 2 λεπτα αρχισε καπως να θερμαινεται.Ολα αυτα στους 107 Mhz και με στασιμα 1.1. ΑΨΟΓΟ για τα λεφτα του.
Να και οι αποδειξεις......1.jpg2.png3.png

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Λοιπον επανερχομαι:αυτα ειναι τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησαdummyelements.jpgη  ψυκτρα απο Αργυρουπολη 3,4e, το resistor απο radio741 18.5e με courier  στα χερια μου σε 22 ωρες απ την στιγμη της παραγγελιας [απιστευτη  εξυπηρετηση απ τον κ.Μανιατη, θα εχω να το λεω για καιρο] , οι βιδες και  το conector υπηρχαν σε καποιο συρταρι......1 ωρα δουλεια....και νατοdummyready1.jpgκαι απ την αλληdummyready2.jpg.Αν  δουλεψε;Μεχρι 30W μια χαρα τα στασιμα[1.1] και η θερμοκρασια της  ψυκτρας για μιση ωρα που το αφησα. Οταν ομως ανεβασεις ισχυ.... το  diconex ειναι για 250W, η ψυκτρα ομως οχι : στα 100W, στα 2 λεπτα  τηγανιζεις κεφτεδακια κανονικα.
Συμπερασμα: αψογο ως εχει για 40W, αν θελετε παραπανω βαλτε μεγαλη ψυκτρα η και blower.
Αυτα.

----------


## electron

Φώτη τα συνημμένα βγάζουν σφάλμα.Αν μπορείς κάνε επεξεργασία της δημοσίευσης σου.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> Φώτη τα συνημμένα βγάζουν σφάλμα.Αν μπορείς κάνε επεξεργασία της δημοσίευσης σου.



Ευχαριστω Γιαννη.Τα διορθωσα.

----------


## p.gabr

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΩΤΗ έτσι πρέπει .Αυτα ειναι σημαντικά βοηθήματα

Μια παρατηρησουλα μονο η αντίσταση δεν την βλέπω να πατάει ολόκληρη
Αν κανω λάθος συγνώμη ,ειμαι με το κινητό

Δεν έκανες δυο τρυπούλες πιο πίσω , να πατάει ολόκληρη Και κάτι άλλο αν το είχες βάλει τούμπα με τέσσερα κολονάκια και τα πτερύγια επάνω μήπως ψυχόταν καλύτερα

Και όπως είναι μπράβο σου αλλά να λέμε και εμείς καμιά (εξυπνάδα)

----------


## badsak

Πολυ καλη η προσπαθεια αλλα και εγω θα συμφωνησω με οσα ειπε ο  παναγιωτης. 
Επισης καλο θα ηταν αναμεσα στην αντισταση και την ψυκτρα να υπαρχει και μια πλακα χαλκου σε παχος περιπου 4-5χιλιοστα για καλυτερη ψυξη.
 Οπως επισης και μεγαλυτερη ψυκτρα γιατι αυτη που εχεις ειναι πολυ μικρη ,
 για να μπορεσεις να εκμεταλευτεις ολλες τις δυνατοτητες του φορτιου...  (να συμπληρωσω και εγω την εξυπναδα μου :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: )

----------

Dragonborn (14-03-13)

----------


## SRF

Η ψύκτρα που έχεις βάλει έιναι ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΗ παντελώς για αυτό το φορτιο αν ήθελες να το εκμεταλλευτείς στις δυνατότητές του!!! Αυτή δεν θα καταφέρει ούτε 50-60W να απορροφήσει προς εκτόνωση! Τα φορτία αυτά είναι υπέροχα... και μπορούν όντως να σηκώσουν >250W αν τα ψύξεις σωστά βέβαια! Επίσης αυτό που είπε ο pgabr ότι δεν "πατάει" σωστά στο σύνολό του το DICONEX είναι σωστό... και επίσης ΚΡΙΣΙΜΟ!!! Ούτε σιλικόνη βλεπω... ?

----------


## Dragonborn

> Επισης καλο θα ηταν αναμεσα στην αντισταση και την ψυκτρα να υπαρχει και μια πλακα χαλκου σε παχος περιπου 4-5χιλιοστα για καλυτερη ψυξη.



Πολύ σωστή πρόταση, ετοιμαζόμουν να το γράψω όταν είδα την απάντησή σου. Εφαρμόζεται συχνά σε ενισχυτές RF σχετικά μεγάλης ισχύος και/ή συνεχούς εκπομπής.

----------


## KOKAR

> Λοιπον το δοκιμασα αυτο το μικρακι.Με 1w για 10 λεπτα δεν καταλαβε τιποτα.Με 1.5w στα 2 λεπτα αρχισε καπως να θερμαινεται.Ολα αυτα στους 107 Mhz και με στασιμα 1.1. ΑΨΟΓΟ για τα λεφτα του.
> Να και οι αποδειξεις......Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39964Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39965Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39966



αν ξεγυμνωσεις αυτη την τερματική αντίσταση θα βρεις 4 smd  αντιστάσεις 200Ω παράλληλα.....


αλλες εχουν 2 απλές αντιστάσεις 100Ωμ 1/4w παραλληλα

----------


## badsak

κωστα λεγε τετοια. :Lol:  :Lol: ....να δεις ποσο γρηγορα θα σηκωσει το καπακι να δει το τοξικο περιεχομενο του.....

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> θα σηκωσει το καπακι να δει το τοξικο περιεχομενο του.....



πως ειπατε???

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Εννοειται οτι ολες οι παρατηρησεις και οι "εξυπναδες" ειναι αποδεκτες  απο μερους μου.Γι αυτο ειμαστε εδω, για να ανταλασσουμε αποψεις, γνωμες  και γνωσεις [προσωπικα στο τελευταιο δεν εχω και πολυ αποθεμα].
Λοιπον σιλικονη ναι εχω βαλει μπολικη και μετα το σφιξιμο των βιδων απλα οτι περισευε σκουπιστηκε.
Το diconex παταει τελειως ισια στην ψυκτρα, απλα η ληψη ειναι υπο γωνια γιατι αλλιως καιγοταν απ το flash της καμερας.
Μου αρεσε ετσι οπως συνεπεσαν οι τρυπες του SO239 μ αυτες του resistor, μπηκαν τα βιδακια και ηρθε ο ακροδεκτης και 
ακουμπησε στον connector αν και ξερω οτι ετσι θα δεχεται κι αυτος πολυ θερμοτητα.
Και δυστυχως εχετε δικιο: αν θελω να του ριξω πολλα watt θελει μεγαλυτερη ψυκτρα και απομακρυνση diconex-SO239.

----------


## badsak

Φωτη τα φορτια αυτου του τυπου οπως και τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος και  mos-fet  RF 
περιεχουν Beryllium oxide.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryllium_oxide 
το οποιο ειναι γνωστο για την τοξικοτητα του. Μην φοβασαι οσο δεν αφαιρεις το καπακι 
και δεν ερχεσαι σε επαφη με  το περιεχομενο του φορτιου δεν κινδυνευεις... Αν ηταν ετσι πολλοι 
απο εμας θα ειχαμε αποδημήσει  σε τοπο χλοερό. 
Το φορτιο σου παταει ισια στην ψυκτρα οπως λες...
αλλα δεν παταει ολη η επιφανεια του οπως φαινεται στην φωτο. εκει που εχεις κανει την τρυπα του
 κονεκτορ σου κλεβει λιγη απο την επιφανεια και ειναι πολυ συμαντικο να παταει παντου. 
Να ξερεις οτι τα φορτια αυτου του τυπου οτι καιγονται πολυ ευκολα και χωρις προειδοποιηση αν ξεπερασεις τις θερμικες αντοχες τους.

----------


## badsak

Να μην ξεχασω...για χρηση στα FM καλα θα ναι να αλλαξεις και τον κοννεκτορα σου με τυπου Ν. 
Ο SO239 ειναι για χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες και το μονο που θα πετυχεις σε μεγαλυτερη ισχυς παντα ειναι
 να προσθετεις επιπλεον θερμοτητα στο φορτιο απο τον ιδιο τον κοννεκτορα 
και κινδυνευει μεχρι και να λιωσει γιατι το μονωτικο του δεν ειναι τεφλον αλλα απλο πλαστικο.
βρες καποιον Ν κοννεκτορα καλης ποιοτητας με τεφλον.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

H ψυκτρα δεν κανει, ειναι μικρη, το connector δεν κανει, εχει πλαστικο.....
τι στα κομματια κοπανιομουνα 1 ωρα να το φτιαξω;
Τσαμπα η χαρα που πηρα οτι δουλεψε κατι hand made by me.
Φτου κι απ την αρχη...........

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> για χρηση στα FM καλα θα ναι να αλλαξεις και τον κοννεκτορα σου με τυπου Ν. 
> Ο SO239 ειναι για χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες .



Αυτο φιλε Σακη ειναι λιγο σχετικο.Την ιδια αποψη εχουν συμμεριστει παρα πολλοι συμforumιτες αλλα θα μου επιτρεψεις να παραθεσω, οπως σωστα ειχε πει στο θεμα "γραμμες μεταφορας" o Παναγιωτης p.gabr, οτι η εμπειρια ειχε δειξει αλλα πραγματα.
H θεωρια λεει στα f.m. βαλτε Ν αλλα η g.p. μου ,κουκουναρα made in italy αλλα made a long time ago, SO239 εχει, και εχει δουλεψει με 300w παρα πολλες ωρες απροβληματιστα και ειναι σαν καινουρια ακομη.

----------


## KOKAR

> H ψυκτρα δεν κανει, ειναι μικρη, το connector δεν κανει, εχει πλαστικο.....
> τι στα κομματια κοπανιομουνα 1 ωρα να το φτιαξω;
> Τσαμπα η χαρα που πηρα οτι δουλεψε κατι hand made by me.
> Φτου κι απ την αρχη...........



ναι αλλά ετσι έμαθες και μερικά νεα πράγματα , ετσι δεν ειναι ?

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> ναι αλλά ετσι έμαθες και μερικά νεα πράγματα , ετσι δεν ειναι ?



1 πραγμα πρεπει να μαθω επιπλεον: οταν βαλω μεγαλη ψυκτρα και αλλον connector μακρια απ το diconex, αυτα τα δυο πως θα συνδεθουν μεταξυ τους; με ενα κομματι RG213 ειναι ok;

----------


## electron

Φωτη το κομματι του 213 που αναφερεις, θα ηταν ορθοτερο να εχει ενα μηκος λ/4 της συχνοτητας που θα το δοκιμασεις, προκειμενου να αποφυγεις τυχον αλλοιωση του καθαρου ωμικου φορτιου.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Γιαννη αυτο που λες εργονομικα δεν στεκει:α) γιατι μιλαμε για ενα κομματι σχεδον 75cm (!!!!) και β) γιατι υποτιθεται οταν φτιαχνεις dummy load το θες και broadband.Σωστα?????

----------


## badsak

Tο L/4 του RG213 δεν ειναι 75cm  αλλα περιπου 49.5cm. 
Πολλαπλασιαζεις το λ/4 Χ 0,66 που ειναι ο συντελεστης βραχυνσης στο συγκεκριμενο καλωδιο.
Αλλα εγω προτεινω να μην μπει καθολου καλωδιο..
Βρες μια μεγαλη ψυκτρα (Πραγματικα μεγαλη) και επισης μια πλακα χαλκου με παχος 4-5mm και πανω και  σε οσο
 το δυνατον μεγαλυτερο μεγεθος ωστε να εφαπτεται με μεγαλυτερη επιφανεια τις ψυκτρας
και κανε περιπου οτι ειχες κανει και πριν. απλα βαλε το φορτιο λιγο ποιο μακρυα απο τον κοννεκτορα 1-2 cm αρκουν.
το φορτιο σου θα το βιδωσεις πανω στον χαλκο...τον χαλκο πανω στην ψυκτρα και εισαι ετοιμος.
και φυσικα οπωσδηποτε θερμοαγωγημη σιλικονη...

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν χρειαζεται αυτο,τα εχουμε πει αλλου
Εξ αλλου αυτο το καλωδιακι θα ειναι η συνεχεια του υπολοιπου απο τον πομπο προς το φορτιο

Υγ  απαντησα μαζυ με τον σακη. Οτι ειπα ηταν για το προηγουμενο

----------


## electron

> Γιαννη αυτο που λες εργονομικα δεν στεκει:α) γιατι μιλαμε για ενα κομματι σχεδον 75cm (!!!!) και β) γιατι υποτιθεται οταν φτιαχνεις dummy load το θες και broadband.Σωστα?????



Φώτη την απάντηση που σου έδωσα την διατύπωσα με επίγνωση ότι το φορτίο σου δεν θα είναι πλέον broadband και με το σκεπτικό ότι θέλεις να το υλοποιήσεις με καλώδιο. Αλλά όπως είπε και ο Σάκης,μπορείς κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια μεγαλύτερη ψήκτρα.

----------


## antonis988

2013-03-15-141.jpg2013-03-15-143.jpgζηλεψα και ειπα να ανευασω και εγω το δικο μου dumyy!ειναι μικρο 150w αλλα για τα πρωτα 3 σταδια εναι οκ με 10w δεν ζεστενει καν.

----------


## a75

16032013244.jpg 16032013243.jpg 
Ετσι για την ιστορια πρεπει να το εφτιαξα το 1980   30 αντιστασεις ανθρακος 1.5ΚΩ λιγο τσιγγο και πολλες τρυπες και τα  συναφη και ετοιμο το dummy 50+ωμ   (λογω ανοχης) και αντεχει περι τα 30watts για αρκετη ωρα χωρις ψυξη και 100+για καποια λεπτα

----------


## SRF

> 2013-03-15-141.jpg2013-03-15-143.jpgζηλεψα και ειπα να ανευασω και εγω το δικο μου dumyy!ειναι μικρο 150w αλλα για τα πρωτα 3 σταδια εναι οκ με 10w δεν ζεστενει καν.



Μάλιστα! Εδώ παρατηρούμε σωστότερη τοποθέτηση κοννέκτορα - φορτίου!!! αλλά και ψύκτρας!

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> Μάλιστα! Εδώ παρατηρούμε σωστότερη τοποθέτηση κοννέκτορα - φορτίου!!! αλλά και ψύκτρας!



Καμια ομως αναφορα στο μεγεθος της ψυκτρας.

----------


## antonis988

ειπα να ανευασω και το κανωνικο με το ανεμητσηρακι και την μεγαλη ψυκτρα 2013-03-21-151.jpg2013-03-21-148.jpg2013-03-21-149.jpg2013-03-21-154.jpg

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Επανερχομαι με ανακατασκευη του dummy:NDL1.jpgNDL2.jpgNDL3.jpgΣυγκεκριμενα χρησιμοποιησα την πρωτη μου κατασκευη για "βαση" του ιδιου connector, αγορασα 2 ψυκτρες οι οποιες μπηκαν πλατη-πλατη και ολο αυτο το πραγμα μονταριστηκε οπως βλεπετε στις foto.Η συνδεση του so με την αντισταση εγινε μ ενα μικρο κομματι χαλκινου συρματος 1,2mm παχος.Στην πραξη τωρα: χωρις ανεμιστηρα και με 100w απλα ειναι χλιαρο μετα απο 10 λεπτα λειτουργιας.Αν χρειαστω περισσοτερη ισχυ για πολυ ωρα σιγουρα θελει το fan του.Εχει ομως ενα μικρο θεμα: τα στασιμα ειναι 1,5. Μαλλον φταιει το χαλκινο συρμα που συμπεριφερεται σαν 75ohm(εικαζω εγω).Δεν μ αρεσει αλλα δεν ξερω και τι αλλο να του κανω τοσο μικρο που ειναι και εκει μεσα που βρισκεται.Αυτα, και αναμενω σχολια (και οχι σχολιανα)

----------


## JOUN

Γειωση ομως πως δινεις;Δεν βλεπω να εχεις ξεχωριστο συρμα..Αν καταλαβα καλα η γειωση περναει μεσα απο τις βιδες που ενωνουν την μια ψυκτρα με την αλλη, αν ειναι ετσι εκει εχεις το προβλημα..

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Πριν φτιαξω αυτο,με το ιδιο σκεπτικο, η γειωση παλι απο βιδες περναγε και απο επαφες μεταλλων.Το ιδιο συμβαινει και τωρα.Το + του connector παει στην αντισταση ενω, το - ακουμπαει στο αλουμινιο οπως και το αντιστοιχο - της αντιστασης.Μου λετε δηλ. οτι αν βαλω ενα καλωδιο απ το βισμα στην αντισταση ενωνοντας τα - τους θα εξαλειφθουν τα στασιμα;;;;

----------


## JOUN

Ναι αλλα πριν ειχες μια ψυκτρα στην οποια ηταν ενωμενα ολα,τωρα εχεις σε αλλη ψυκτρα  τον κονεκτορα και σε αλλη  την αντισταση.
Δεν χανεις τιποτα να το δοκιμασεις..Αν σου ειναι ευκολοτερο ενωσε τις δυο ψυκτρες με το καλωδιο.

----------


## badsak

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να πεταξεις εντελως την μικρη ψυκτρα....ετσι κι αλλιως ετσι οπως ειναι θερμικα δεν βοηθαει σε τιποτα..
 ισα ισα μονο ζημια κανει ,κακες γειωσεις μεγαλη αποσταση κτλπ..
 βαλε τον κονεκτορα  2 ποντους μακρυα απο το φορτιο περιπου οπως το ειχες και παλια..
και αλλαξε τον κοννεκτορα για χρηση στα FM  ο sot239 δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο βαλε εναν τυπου Ν.

----------


## p.gabr

Βρε παιδια το απλουστερο δεν ειπατε

Φωτη δεν δικαιολογειται αυτη η αστοχια .Ελεγξε την αντισταση ωμικα.Πιθανον να ειναι τωρα 75 ωμ

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> Ελεγξε την αντισταση ωμικα.Πιθανον να ειναι τωρα 75 ωμ



Οχι Παναγιωτη.Ειναι 49,8 ohm ,οσο ηταν και πριν.
Αυτο μετρημενο ηλεκτρολογικα με πολυμετρο και οχι rfικα.
Θα προσπαθησω να αλλαξω πραγματα συμφωνα με τις αποψεις του joun και του badsak με εξαιρεση το point του connector
για το οποιο πιστευω οτι δεν επηρεαζει την κατασταση.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ ξήλωσα μια αντίσταση 50Ω για φορτίο αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα βατ είναι, πάντως είναι φτιαγμένη για ψύκτρα.
Αν και έχω φορτίο 75W έλεγα να δω και κανένα πιο μεγάλο. Όχι ότι θα πάω παραπάνω κλαιν.

----------


## JOUN

> Αυτο μετρημενο ηλεκτρολογικα με πολυμετρο και οχι rfικα.



Αυτο ειναι το θεμα, να ειναι "ηλεκτρολογικα" δηλαδη με DC ταση οσο και "rfικα" δηλαδη σε συχνοτητες καποιων 100αδων(η χιλιαδων)  MHZ ακριβως η ιδια..

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Το προβλημα λυθηκε.Τελικα δεν εφταιγαν οι γειωσεις γιατι:1) αρχικα ενωσα  τα - με ενα καλωδιο οπως ειχε προτεινει ο JOUN στο #64 και δεν ειδα  βελτιωση   2)εκανα αυτο που ειπε στο #66, παλι τιποτε   3) ενωσα  connector και αντισταση με ενα πολυ μικρο κομματι RG58 κολλωντας + και  -   παλι τζιφος.....
Ωσπου εκανα αυτο που ειπε ο badsak στο #67:  εβγαλα την μικρη ψυκτρα, βρηκα στα συρταρια ξεχασμενους απο το καποτε 4  αποστατηρες περιπου στο μηκος που τους ηθελα και με αυτους στερεωσα το  connector ακριβως πανω απ το diconex με 4 βιδες και πολλα παξιμαδια ετσι  ωστε να ακουμπαν τα 2 + και να κολληθουν μεταξυ τους χωρις καλωδιο και  το αποτελεσμα ηταν το επιθυμητο....στασιμα 1,05 μεχρι τα  100w.Συμπερασμα: για να μην εχετε στασιμα "μην τηρειτε τις  αποστασεις".Παραθετω και τις τελικες fotoFINDL1.jpgFINDL2.jpgFINDL3.jpg

----------


## kge

> Το προβλημα λυθηκε.Τελικα δεν εφταιγαν οι γειωσεις γιατι:1) αρχικα ενωσα  τα - με ενα καλωδιο οπως ειχε προτεινει ο JOUN στο #64 και δεν ειδα  βελτιωση   2)εκανα αυτο που ειπε στο #66, παλι τιποτε   3) ενωσα  connector και αντισταση με ενα πολυ μικρο κομματι RG58 κολλωντας + και  -   παλι τζιφος.....
> Ωσπου εκανα αυτο που ειπε ο badsak στο #67:  εβγαλα την μικρη ψυκτρα, βρηκα στα συρταρια ξεχασμενους απο το καποτε 4  αποστατηρες περιπου στο μηκος που τους ηθελα και με αυτους στερεωσα το  connector ακριβως πανω απ το diconex με 4 βιδες και πολλα παξιμαδια ετσι  ωστε να ακουμπαν τα 2 + και να κολληθουν μεταξυ τους χωρις καλωδιο και  το αποτελεσμα ηταν το επιθυμητο....στασιμα 1,05 μεχρι τα  100w.Συμπερασμα: για να μην εχετε στασιμα "μην τηρειτε τις  αποστασεις".Παραθετω και τις τελικες fotoFINDL1.jpgFINDL2.jpgFINDL3.jpg



Θα ηθελα να βοηθησω στη πολυ καλη κατασκευη σου γιατι εκανα και εγω το ιδιο με το diconex 250W πριν 10 ημερες χωρις να εχω διαβασει το δημοσιευμα σου.Δυστυχως επειδη το χαρισα δεν προλαβα να βγαλω φωτο.Το μονο που εχω να πω και που με παιδεψε ειναι το στασιμο που το μειωσα στο 1,01(στα vhf &uhf)θωρακιζοντας ολη τη διαδρομη της ψυχας του μπλενταζ που μενει γυμνο στη κοληση του με το τσιπ.
 Επεισης θα προσπαθησω να δημοσιευσω το σχεδιο του που περιλαμβανει και οργανο μετρησης ισχης(ΟΡΓ 1ma)DUMY LOAD.JPG
Περιμενω καθε σχολειο

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> ειναι το στασιμο που το μειωσα στο 1,01(στα vhf &uhf)θωρακιζοντας ολη τη διαδρομη της ψυχας του μπλενταζ που μενει γυμνο στη κοληση του με το τσιπ.



Γιωργο kge κι εγω το δοκιμασα αυτο αλλα δεν ειδα προκοπη γι αυτο και κολλησα το connector κατευθειαν πανω στο diconex.Σε σενα το "κολπο" δουλεψε σε μενα οχι.Πιασ το αυγο και κουρευτο...που λενε και στο χωριο μου.

----------


## kge

Φωτη χρησιμοποιησα καλωδιο RG58 μηκους 10cm απο το connector  μεχρι το diconex για να το βγαλω στη προσωψη.Τις θωρακησεις τις εκανα απο αυτοκολητο φυλο χαλκου και στον connector και στο γυμνο ποδαρακι του diconex+ψυχα.Θελει προσοχη ομως να μη  θωρακηστει το ασπρο σωμα του diconex διοτι μου ανεβαζε το στασιμο.Η διοδος που κωλησα στο ποδαρακι του diconex που μπορει να ειναι οποιαδηποτε τυπου γερμανιου(1Ν34,ΟΑ80 κλπ)δεν επηρεασε το στασιμο.Αυτη ειναι οπως φαινεται στο σχεδιο για μετρηση της RF.
Και ετσι εγινε κατι αντιστοιχο με τη BIRD

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Eπειδη μια φωτογραφια αξιζει οσο χιλιες λεξεις, δες τι μπορεις να κανεις ωστε αυτο που χαρισες να το παρεις για λιγο πισω, να το φωτογραφισεις, και το επιστρεφεις ξανα.Ετσι να δουμε κι εμεις ολα αυτα τα ωραια που περιγραφεις παραπανω.

----------


## SRF

> Θα ηθελα να βοηθησω στη πολυ καλη κατασκευη σου γιατι εκανα και εγω το ιδιο με το diconex 250W πριν 10 ημερες χωρις να εχω διαβασει το δημοσιευμα σου.Δυστυχως επειδη το χαρισα δεν προλαβα να βγαλω φωτο.Το μονο που εχω να πω και που με παιδεψε ειναι το στασιμο που το μειωσα στο 1,01(στα vhf &uhf)θωρακιζοντας ολη τη διαδρομη της ψυχας του μπλενταζ που μενει γυμνο στη κοληση του με το τσιπ.
>  Επεισης θα προσπαθησω να δημοσιευσω το σχεδιο του που περιλαμβανει και οργανο μετρησης ισχης(ΟΡΓ 1ma)DUMY LOAD.JPG
> Περιμενω καθε σχολειο



Το δοκίμασες με πάνω απο πχ 50W? ¨η ακόμα χειρότερα με >100W? Και αν ναι η δίοδος εξακολουθούσε να υπάρχει μετά την δοκιμή αυτή?

----------


## kge

Το dummyload το εδωσα σε φιλο πριν μια εβδομαδα που κατέβηκα  Αθηνα.Τον πηρα τλφ και κάποια στιγμή θα εχωφωτο.
Εκανα ομως ενα προχειρο σχεδιο με το sPlan που δειχνει πωςεχω τοποθετησει τα υλικα.
 Το κουτί είναι από τροφοδοτικόPC που διαθέτει και ανεμιστήρα ο οποίος θα χρησιμοποιηθεί όταν ανέβει ηθερμοκρασια του τσιπ.
 Για τον Γιώργο SRF,το δοκιμασα στα 50 W,και δεν ειχα προβλημα ουτε στη διοδο.Σε περιπτωση περισσότερηςισχύος σκέπτομαι να μετρω την RF με RF κλεφτη επανω στο diconex.
DUMY LOAD diconex.JPGDUMY LOAD (2).JPG

----------


## SRF

> Για τον Γιώργο SRF,το δοκιμασα στα 50 W,και δεν ειχα προβλημα ουτε στη διοδο.Σε περιπτωση περισσότερηςισχύος σκέπτομαι να μετρω την RF με RF κλεφτη επανω στο diconex.
> DUMY LOAD diconex.JPGDUMY LOAD (2).JPG



Αυτό ακριβώς έπρεπε ΗΔΗ να έχεις κάνει! Ή έστω με έναν εξασθενητή προ τις διόδου! Για αυτό σε ρώτησα άλλωστε!  :Wink:

----------


## kge

Ο σκοπός του μηχανήματος ήταν να τερματίζει μηχανήματα V/Uπου δεν υπερβαίνουν συνήθως τα 50 watts και δεν είχα χρόνο για περεταίρω δόκιμες.
 Θα κάνω άλλο ένα σε λίγεςμέρες για να το τεστάρω καλά παρόλο που εχω μια BIRD611(60W)
 Παραθέτω μια φωτο  από ένα αντίστοιχο που βρήκα και θέλω τη γνώμησου για τον _RF_ κλεφτή επάνω στο diconex
$T2e.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Ο σκοπός του μηχανήματος ήταν να τερματίζει μηχανήματα V/Uπου δεν υπερβαίνουν συνήθως τα 50 watts και δεν είχα χρόνο για περεταίρω δόκιμες.
>  Θα κάνω άλλο ένα σε λίγεςμέρες για να το τεστάρω καλά παρόλο που εχω μια BIRD611(60W)
>  Παραθέτω μια φωτο  από ένα αντίστοιχο που βρήκα και θέλω τη γνώμησου για τον _RF_ κλεφτή επάνω στο diconex
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42831



Αυτό λειτουργεί γενικά, αλλά βέβαια δεν έχεις τελικά συγκεκριμένη ένδειξη βαθμονομημένη αν δεν το έχεις τριμάρει (την αποσταση της λούπας πάνω) σωστά με μετρήσεις σε έναν αναλυτή τουλάχιστον! Επίσης άλλο "κλέψιμο" θα βλέπεις στους 10 MHz και άλλο στους 400MHz! Γενικά όμως για ένδειξη είναι αρκετά κοινή μέθοδος! Ειδικά αν η περιοχή λειτουργίας είναι συγκεκριμένη και αρκετά στενή για να μην αποκλίνουν υπερβολικά οι μετρήσεις σου απο άκρον εις άκρον!  Για μεγαλύτερο εύρος και ακρίβειες πας σε χρήση Directional coupler... αλλά εκεί αρχίζουν τα πιό περίεργα... και οικονομικά επίσης! Σε κάθε περίπτωση ένα φορτίο εγώ θα το ήθελα καθαρό και πριν από αυτό θα μετρούσα ισχύ πάντα με μια Bird, για παράδειγμα! Αλλά για απλές μετρήσεις ερασιτεχνικού επιπέδου όλα γίνονται, με λίγη προσοχή!

----------


## kge

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε SRF. Το όργανο πρέπει να βαθμονομηθεί με ένα καλό Βαρόμετρο, και σε διάφορες περιοχές συχνοτήτων. Το καλό με τη δίοδο είναι ότι είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητο (μιλιβατ) πράγμα που δεν πρόλαβα να μετρήσω ακριβώς. Αυτό το κάνει χρήσιμο για ρυθμίσεις σε βαθμίδες οδήγησης ,VCO κλπ. Τα τσιπακια αυτά έκαναν κατορθωτό κάτι που ήταν ακατόρθωτο και ακριβό πριν λίγα χρόνια 
Ρίξε μια μάτια αυτό που μόλις παρέλαβα αυτές τις μέρες και δουλεύει αρκετα καλά.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AD9851-D...50959446820%26

----------


## moutoulos

Τώρα μπορεί να γελάσετε ... αλλά εγώ έχω "ξεμείνει" αυτή την στιγμή, με ένα 
τέτοιο (5-10W):

  

Το οποίο μάλιστα δεν το είχα (ούτε και αυτό), και το αγόρασα απο eBay 
προχθές, και μάλιστα απο "ντόπιο" (RF and Microwaves / Μανιάτης).

----------


## antonis988

moutoule σου στελνω το δικο μου το dummy το μικρο και μου στεννεις 2 πλακετες!!!!!αναταλαγη προιοντων!!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## moutoulos

Μέσα. Να δω φωτό και να κρίνω ... :Biggrin: , μου αρέσουν οι ανταλλαγές "προϊόντων" ...

----------


## antonis988

εχω ανευασει εδω στο θεμα.οχι αυτο με το ανεμηστιρακι το αλλο το μικρο σελιδα 6 ποστ 58

----------


## badsak

Γρηγορη....σε βλεπω να σε ξαναπιανει η RF-ιτηδα........

----------


## moutoulos

> εχω ανευασει εδω στο θεμα.οχι αυτο με το ανεμηστιρακι το αλλο το μικρο σελιδα 6 ποστ 58



Αντώνη το είδα, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι οτι θα προτιμούσα το απο κάτω "προϊόν" απο 
το DIY Diconex/Dummy. Την *Zetagi HP500* (αυτή δεν είναι ή κάνω λάθος ?). Αν 
είναι αυτή, και εφόσον είναι Οκ, και το σκέφτεσαι να μου την δώσεις σαν second 
hands, ... είμαι μέσα. Διαφορά τιμής το συζητάμε. Οχι εδώ όμως, μην το κάνουμε
παζάρι ... αλλά μέσω ΠΜ.





> Γρηγορη....σε βλεπω να σε ξαναπιανει η RF-ιτηδα........



Σάκη ... όπως τα λες. Έχω μια "αναζωπύρωση" πάλι στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ... :Biggrin: .

----------


## badsak

Εγω να δεις.... 
που να δεις τι ετοιμαζω....καλα εκανα αποχη τοσο καιρο...τι το θελα..

----------


## moutoulos

Μια άλλη υλοποίηση του γέρου Tom ... :
 http://www.n0ss.net/dl_30w_hf-uhf.pdf

με (Thick) Film Resistors 100w 1%.
http://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/C...zlvSFPNw%3d%3d

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Αυτή την κατασκευή του Tom Hammond έπρεπε να την είχες ανεβάσει νωρίτερα, για να μην κοπανιέμαι εγώ άδικα μέχρι να φτάσω στο συμπέρασμα του post#72: ότι δηλ. πρέπει να μηδενίζουμε την απόσταση connector και αντίστασης, για να μην έχουμε στάσιμα στο φορτίο μας.Μακάρι έστω να βοηθηθούν μελλοντικοί "κατασκευαστές" φορτίων απ αυτές τις εικόνες.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Το όργανο πρέπει να βαθμονομηθεί με ένα καλό Βαρόμετρο, και σε διάφορες περιοχές συχνοτήτων.



Σωστά, πρέπει να βαθμονομηθεί. Αλλά με βαρόμετρο? Είσαι σίγουρος?  :Confused1:

----------


## kge

DSC00325[1].jpgDSC00327[1].jpgDSC00328[1].jpgDSC00330[1].jpg



> Σωστά, πρέπει να βαθμονομηθεί. Αλλά με βαρόμετρο? Είσαι σίγουρος?







> Το dummyload το εδωσα σε φιλο πριν μια εβδομαδα που κατέβηκα  Αθηνα.Τον πηρα τλφ και κάποια στιγμή θα εχωφωτο.
> Εκανα ομως ενα προχειρο σχεδιο με το sPlan που δειχνει πωςεχω τοποθετησει τα υλικα.
>  Το κουτί είναι από τροφοδοτικόPC που διαθέτει και ανεμιστήρα ο οποίος θα χρησιμοποιηθεί όταν ανέβει ηθερμοκρασια του τσιπ.
>  Για τον Γιώργο SRF,το δοκιμασα στα 50 W,και δεν ειχα προβλημα ουτε στη διοδο.Σε περιπτωση περισσότερηςισχύος σκέπτομαι να μετρω την RF με RF κλεφτη επανω στο diconex.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42825Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42826



Αυτές είναι οι φωτογρ.  της κατασκευής  μου που έγινε με ότι υλικά  είχα .
Άσχημο  αλλά  πλήρως λειτουργικό.

----------


## moutoulos

Και τελικά εκεί που ήθελα, μια "γέφυρα" και ένα Dummy Load ...
(άσχετα που αγόρασα το μικρό), ξαφνικά βρέθηκα με ένα τέτοιο:

Bird 611 Termaline Wattmeter

   

Είναι max 60W, με δυο κλίμακες, 15W & 60W. Δεν έχει τα γνωστά
Elements της γνωστής Bird 43, αλλά ένα socket (ας το πούμε έτσι)
που ανάλογα ποια κλίμακα θες, τοποθετείς. Αυτό το socket?, μέσα
έχει μια Microwave Diode ή Tube Crystal Diode τύπου 1N23, 1N79.

----------


## kge

Αυτο εχω και εγω εδω και χρονια .Αρκετα αξιοπιστο και υπαρχει το pdf  αν θελεις.

----------

moutoulos (14-05-13)

----------


## moutoulos

Καλημέρα Γιώργο. Σε ευχαριστώ.

PDF έχω αυτό, απο το site της εταιρείας. Αυτό έχεις ?.

----------


## p.gabr

> Και τελικά εκεί που ήθελα, μια "γέφυρα" και ένα Dummy Load ...
> (άσχετα που αγόρασα το μικρό), ξαφνικά βρέθηκα με ένα τέτοιο:
> 
> Bird 611 Termaline Wattmeter
> 
>    
> 
> Είναι max 60W, με δυο κλίμακες, 15W & 60W. Δεν έχει τα γνωστά
> Elements της γνωστής Bird 43, αλλά ένα socket (ας το πούμε έτσι)
> ...




ΩΧΧΧ που το τσάκωσες αυτό βρε παλιόπαιδο,τι δουλειά έχεις εσύ με αυτά
Τέλειο ,πρόσεξε όμως γιατι σε καμια τριανταριά χρόνια θα σου χαλάσει

Τοσο βάστηξαν σε μας, μεχρι που τα βαρεθήκαμε και τα πετάξαμε

πάρε και αυτο
http://www.bird-technologies.com/~/m...uals/6100.ashx

----------

moutoulos (14-05-13)

----------


## moutoulos

Παναγιώτη καλημέρα και σε σένα !!!.

Μαζί γράφαμε  :Lol: .
 Σε ευχαριστώ για της πληροφορίες.

Τι να κάνω μωρέ είχα αποτοξινωθεί πολλά χρόνια απο την RF, 
αλλά τελικά με κόλλησε πάλι, και αρχίζω να ξανά-μαζευω ...

----------


## p.gabr

HΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΤΩΝ PRC-25  KAI PRC-77 που με τον ενισχυτη βγαζαν καμια 25 βαττ vhf
http://www-users.kawo2.rwth-aachen.d...cle_prc25.html


Γιαυτο εχει αυτες τιs σκαλες  
η μια ηταν για τον πομποδέκτη που εβγαζε μεχρι 4-5 βαττ και η αλλη με τον ενισχυτη καμια 20αρια και

----------

moutoulos (14-05-13)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Απ'ότι θυμάμαι το αλυσιδάκι το έχει* και* για προστασία της διόδου από στατικό.

----------


## kge

> Καλημέρα Γιώργο. Σε ευχαριστώ.
> 
> PDF έχω αυτό, απο το site της εταιρείας. Αυτό έχεις ?.



http://www.bird-technologies.com/~/m...612_61_67.ashx  Ναι το ιδιο ειναι.Τα εχει ολα.Με τη καλησπερα μου Γρηγορη και μενα με επιασε αρεφιτιδα 'ρετρο' παρα το οτι καποτε δουλευα εωs τους 38ghz.

----------

moutoulos (14-05-13)

----------


## p.gabr

> http://www.bird-technologies.com/~/m...612_61_67.ashx  Ναι το ιδιο ειναι.Τα εχει ολα.Με τη καλησπερα μου Γρηγορη και μενα με επιασε αρεφιτιδα 'ρετρο' παρα το οτι καποτε δουλευα εωs τους 38ghz.



38 GHZ !!!
Tι παίζει εκεί; για ενημέρωσε μας

----------


## kge

Επαγγελματικα MINI LNK (ΟΤΕ VODAFON WIN) κλπ.

----------


## leosedf

Έπαιζαν, παροπλίστηκαν όλα τώρα, βασικά είναι στα σκουπίδια ήδη.

----------

